# Hurst Hammock Boat Ramp Closing



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard from several different people that the property owner who owns the boat ramp has sold that piece of property and it will no longer be a boat ramp. I hate to mention it being that I havent heard it straight from the horses mouth so to speak. I called Mike Whiteheads office today to see if they have heard this but they said no. If this turns out to be true we will loose the only boat ramp that we have for miles around to fish in the lower Perdido River area. What we need is public access to this river. I have heard in the past that finding a sutable piece of property at a good value was high on the commissions priority list to create a public ramp on the Perdido River. But we have yet to see this. If you are concerned about this I encourage you to contact Mike Whitehead and let him know how important it is to you, that you be able to launch your boat and to be able to fish and enjoy this beautiful water way we have here in Escambia Co Florida. You can contact Mike Whitehead, Commisioner for District 1 at...... [email protected]:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

We need to contact all our district commissioner's, not just Mike Whitehead. It takes votes from 3 of the below to pass anything that would spend money to create a boat ramp anywhere. So we must convince three of them that it would be a good thing.

Mike Whitehead, District 1 
[email protected] 

Gene Valentino, District 2 
[email protected] 

Marie Young, District 3 
[email protected] 

Grover C. Robinson IV, District 4 
[email protected] 

Kevin White, District *5* 
[email protected] 


**** UPDATE!!! THIS HAS TURNED OUT TO BE TRUE. THIS IS NO LONGER A RUMOR. WE ARE LOOSING THE ONLY BOAT 
WE HAVE ON THE FLORIDA SIDE OF THE RIVER WORTHY OF LAUNCHING A MOTOR BOAT.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I called Mike Whiteheads office today to see if they have heard this but they said no.




You wasted your breath. That is a privately owned ramp. The county has nothing to do with it. That ramp is totally funded by the property owner and can charge what they want.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You must not have read what I wrote..... she sold the property to someone else.... it is closing.... no more private boat ramp...... we need public access..........:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That will suck,i would have to run across the bay to get there now,or go way up river and launch.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That really does suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! they need to open up a public ramp somewhere near there!!! has anyone heard anything about the old hunting boat ramp???


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/17/2007)*That really does suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! they need to open up a public ramp somewhere near there!!! has anyone heard anything about the old hunting boat ramp???


You talking about the one on the west bank right where Styx river joins perdido?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounder Assassin is refering to the one on the Florida side of the river. It is a boat ramp located on the property of the Perdido River sportsmans hunting club. You see it on the river. About a 1 acre parcel with a porto let and a covered picnic area. We heard this has benn opened to the public but have not seen any trucks there with trailers. I think the paper mill owns all of this property....


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Your right,i forgot about that area.I know right where you mean now.I have not heard anything about that being opened to public.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i remember someone saying something about it being opened to the public on the old forum, but as MR said it has not been confirmed yet. even though, thats still not as good of a spot as hurst hammock was...


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/17/2007)*Flounder Assassin is refering to the one on the Florida side of the river. It is a boat ramp located on the property of the Perdido River sportsmans hunting club. You see it on the river. About a 1 acre parcel with a porto let and a covered picnic area. We heard this has benn opened to the public but have not seen any trucks there with trailers. I think the paper mill owns all of this property....


I believe it is now owned by the State of Fl. and falls under the water management division, the contact person is Steve Brown. The last I heard was it will be closed to trucks pulling a trailer and the area was open 1 hour before daylight to 2 hours after sunset. So basically one could notlaunch a boat unless it was something like a jon boat or canoe. This could have changed...this was info that I got last year after the State purchased the land.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I just talked to someone who lives down at the Hammock. He confirmed that the property has been sold to a State Farm insurance agent here in town and that he is building a house on the site.. Dont know how much longer we will be able to launch there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/17/2007)*You must not have read what I wrote..... she sold the property to someone else.... it is closing.... no more private boat ramp...... we need public access..........:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead




Yes I did read it. The new owners are opting to discontinue the boat ramp business. They have the right to do that.



I do agree with you that a ramp is needed in that area.



Attend a meeting on the 1st Monday of each month @ 5:30pm where the Marine advisory has their meeting at R. Turpins office.

You will find out whats going on and whats being looked at as far as ramps as well as other things in our marine enviroment.



My brother Bill lives at the corner of Helm's and Bealu Rd. Every boat that uses that ramp has to go by his house.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.nwfwmd.state.fl.us/recreation/perdido.html



Heres the story for the hunting club land/boat launch. 

The President of the Hunting Club works for me, and I'll get the rest of the story in the am. He told me about the Hurst Hammoc boat launch last week.

I remember him saying the "old" hunting club launch ramp is just a memory. Notice all the pictures, you don't see a boat engine, just canoes and kayaks.......



I have heard that the County is working on a boat ramp somewhere near or on Bronson Field off Bauer Road. They have been doing some surveying of the land. They are also supposed to put in a fishing pier too. Some of this may have been caught up in the Bauer Field Ballpark/County Administrator fiasco that is still ongoing.





Of course the county has built a boat ramp/park and named it for a past commissioner................ It's so nice people are scared to use it!! LMAO



Rock on



BillD


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

No s*#t thats what I said. Im not disputing the fact that it sold and that he can do with it as he chooses. Im trying to rally the troops here and get people fired up about us loosing a valuable boat ramp and all you want to do is throw a wrench in it..:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback doc master. A boat ramp by Bronson field would be nice but thats a long ride to Perdido River in a john boat to freshwater fish. We also need a place to launch on the river. I no we have Ruby"s but this is also a long ride down river to fish the lower parts.... Thanks again and look forward to hearing your news tomorrow.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/17/2007)*You must not have read what I wrote..... she sold the property to someone else.... it is closing.... no more private boat ramp...... we need public access..........:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


where do you expect to get this public access, when there is no public property?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

x-shark...dont you have anything better to do then to sh*t on everyones post on here??? this is not the first time you have done this. you pop off at what people say and most of the time you dont even understand what they are talking about!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:boo:boo:boo:boo:boo


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishaholic (10/17/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (10/17/2007)*Flounder Assassin is refering to the one on the Florida side of the river. It is a boat ramp located on the property of the Perdido River sportsmans hunting club. You see it on the river. About a 1 acre parcel with a porto let and a covered picnic area. We heard this has benn opened to the public but have not seen any trucks there with trailers. I think the paper mill owns all of this property....
> ...


you will have a new public ramp on management area property just north of hwy 90. that will be for regular boat launching the rest of the management area will be carry in only on the river. you will get a regular ramp.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im sure they had to buy land at some point for all of the other public boat launches....they need to do it again now. this isone of the reasonswe pay boat registration fees and all the other bs for!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

the deal had already went down a year ago. sold to water management all north of 90 and a little piece south of 90. this property will remain in their hands FOREVER. the tree huggers bought the rest of perdido sportsman and is totally against boats with motors period.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (10/17/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *fishaholic (10/17/2007)*
> ...




you must have posted this wile i was typing my last post...thanks for the info!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i represent all the adjacent landowners for the perdido river management area on the board of stakeholders. that was the most fought over subject for the entire decision making process to set up all the rules for the management area. it was easier to establish the huntingrules then to establish who could get ramp access for boats with over10 horse power.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In reference to the 15miles of waterfront property the state purchased on Perdido River.... you would think they could build a NICE boat ramp for the Perdido River area. What would it take, a few acres?? I agree, there should be access up that direction. A large segment of the north county population used that ramp, not to mention the countless bass tourneys that started from there.



It pisses me off that our taxes are used to purchase land that we cant use, for others to go out and count frigging blackberries and birds, in the name of saving the the planet. For the most part were all good stewards of the environment and should be rewarded as such instead of penalized.



There, thats my rant........lmao



Billd


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *dockmaster (10/17/2007)*In reference to the 15miles of waterfront property the state purchased on Perdido River.... you would think they could build a NICE boat ramp for the Perdido River area. What would it take, a few acres?? I agree, there should be access up that direction. A large segment of the north county population used that ramp, not to mention the countless bass tourneys that started from there.
> 
> It pisses me off that our taxes are used to purchase land that we cant use, for others to go out and count frigging blackberries and birds, in the name of saving the the planet. For the most part were all good stewards of the environment and should be rewarded as such instead of penalized.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/17/2007)*No s*#t thats what I said. Im not disputing the fact that it sold and that he can do with it as he chooses. Im trying to rally the troops here and get people fired up about us loosing a valuable boat ramp and all you want to do is throw a wrench in it..:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead




Totally untrue. 



You can fire the troop's up all you want on here it is not until you go to the meeting that I told you about will your voice be heard. Now it doesn't hurt to call the county commissioners, but Mike Whitehead couldn't give a Rat's behind about anything but himself and he don't fish.



I have been in several situations with him. :sick





If you guy's really knew me, you would know that boat ramps are one of the reasons I attend those meeting every now and then. It has been my pet pev for well over 8yrs now.



When you find out all the facts that go into putting a boat ramp in you will have the answers to a lot of your questions and statements.



Such as your boat registration going toward boat ramps. The state returns a few dollars of the money you pay back to the county. Something like $3.58 for a boat that is 20ft to 25ft in length. [If I remember correctly?] For a boat below 16ft the county gets $0.



Available land is the first thing. The 2nd thing is the county can only pay fair market value. A devoleper can come in and jack the bid way up, which takes it right away from the county's ability to buy it.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *dockmaster (10/17/2007)*In reference to the 15miles of waterfront property the state purchased on Perdido River.... you would think they could build a NICE boat ramp for the Perdido River area. What would it take, a few acres?? I agree, there should be access up that direction. A large segment of the north county population used that ramp, not to mention the countless bass tourneys that started from there.
> 
> It pisses me off that our taxes are used to purchase land that we cant use, for others to go out and count frigging blackberries and birds, in the name of saving the the planet. For the most part were all good stewards of the environment and should be rewarded as such instead of penalized.
> 
> ...


what property does the state own close to the hurst hammock area?


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm told that the state has turned over all the river bank on the FL side of Perdido River from Hwy 90 to Hurst Hammock to the Nature Conservatory.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well as fishermen/women arent we helping nature by helping control the fish population????? i think the tree huggers can spare a few acres for a public boat ramp!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *dockmaster (10/18/2007)*I'm told that the state has turned over all the river bank on the FL side of Perdido River from Hwy 90 to Hurst Hammock to the Nature Conservatory.


that property was purchased by the nature conservatory. that is the tree huggers i was reffering to earlier. they do not even want motorized vehicles of any sort on the property. you will get nowhere with them guys! they think you should only be able to use yaks and canoes on the river. to them all we do is create erosion and pollution.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (10/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *dockmaster (10/18/2007)*I'm told that the state has turned over all the river bank on the FL side of Perdido River from Hwy 90 to Hurst Hammock to the Nature Conservatory.
> ...




Damn tree huggers!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Pardon me! My post keeps slipping to the bottom of the page.:doh:doh:doh


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Below is info from the August 2, 2007 BOCC meeting: 
(3) Heard the request from County Administrator Touart that the Board consider the purchase of property on Bauer Road (for a Sports Park Site in southwest Escambia County, at the appraised value of $1,410,000), *or the purchase of property owned by Emerald Coast Utilities Authority on Bayou Marcus for a boat launch,* as Alternate Projects; 

*(5) Heard the request from Commissioner Whitehead that Alternate Project PW funds be used for the acquisition of private property, which will be developed for the purpose of a future boat ramp in Perdido Bay; *and 

B. Board Direction ? The C/W heard the request from Commissioner Whitehead that staff utilize FEMA PW 495 funds for the reconstruction of the Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge and utilize FEMA PW 930 funds for the development of the Bauer Road property, in the amount of approximately $1.4 million, *and the remaining balance for the acquisition of property on Perdido Bay. *
_______________________________________________ 


The BOCC voted and approved the above plans. But since then the Touart business affairs flared up and left some or maybe all of the above in limbo.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are looking for this 
*"property owned by Emerald Coast Utilities Authority on Bayou Marcus*" it is at the west end of (and south) of KAINUI DRIVE off of ALEKAI DRIVE which is off west side of Blue Angel Parkway. 
Or South of the Ramsey Beach area, due west of Mariner Oaks subdivision that is on Blue Angel.

It is 35 acres in size.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

whipper snapper, 

correct me if I am wrong....

Virtually all Perdido River waterfront on the Florida side *north* of Hwy 90 is Northwest Florida Water Management property.

Virtually all Perdido River waterfront on the Florida side *south* of Hwy 90 is Nature Conservancy property. Until you get to the Hurst Hammock area.

The Nature Conservancy property *south* of Hwy 90 is know as.........<UL><LI><DIV class=text2 style="MARGIN-TOP: 8px">The Betty and Crawford Rainwater Perdido River Nature Preserve is a 2,331-acre sanctuary along the Perdido River in Escambia County that protects numerous rare plants, including white-top pitcher plants. A generous gift from the BCR Foundation created the preserve as a memorial to its founders Betty and Crawford Rainwater. http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/florida/preserves/art16220.html</DIV></LI><LI><DIV class=text2 style="MARGIN-TOP: 8px">it is interesting to note that Escambia County values the 2331 acresat $1.4 million when they bought it in 2003 for $2.7 million. I wonder if they pay property taxes on the 2331 acres?</DIV></LI><LI><DIV class=text2 style="MARGIN-TOP: 8px">Is this the boat ramp referenced as canoes only within the Nature Conservancy property?</DIV></LI><LI><DIV class=text2 style="MARGIN-TOP: 8px">







</DIV></LI>[/list]


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (10/17/2007)*
> 
> you will have a new public ramp on management area property just north of hwy 90. that will be for regular boat launching the rest of the management area will be carry in only on the river. you will get a regular ramp.




Where exactly will this new ramp be located?

And when might it be opened?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The property in the picture is the boat ramp area on the old Perdido sportsman club. This would be south of 90. That place would be better for boats with motors. It is closer to the mouth of the river than having to run down from north of 90. Thanks for your interest and keeping the post going.:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/19/2007)*The property in the picture is the boat ramp area on the old Perdido sportsman club. This would be south of 90. That place would be better for boats with motors. It is closer to the mouth of the river than having to run down from north of 90. Thanks for your interest and keeping the post going.:clap:clap:clap:clap


Yes, the pic is from within the Nature Conservancy property south of Hwy 90 (about 1.8 miles south).

Formerly the Perdido Sportsman Club property, correct?

Seems to me the county could at least reach a lease agreement for the pictured ramp.

If not, bump the value of the 2331 acres to purchase price and let them pay property taxes on it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i agree with that!!!!! that would be a good place for a boat ramp!! not quite as good as the one on Hurst Hammock but the would be a hell of a lot better then having to run all the way from rubys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder it the Nature Conservancy pays taxes at all. They may be one of those non profit organizations. I don't really see how they could afford taxes on the MILLIONS of acres they own or operate.



I understand the question was brought up to them about the launch ramp pictured, buy the Perdido Bay Sportsman Club. Well basically there hasn't been a motorized boat launched there since they took over.... you get the idea....... If you do a google search, you can see where their head is, or isn't!!



BillD


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

you're right south of 90 is nature conservatory. i am pretty much sure they do not pay tax, as they are non profit for woodland and animal preservation (tree huggers) are usually exempt. i don't really know, just speculation. i am pretty sure the tree huggers are against fishing, i know they are totally against hunting. they want their little peice of escambia to be sportman free. they hike, bicycle, canoe, yak, and bird watch.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, perhaps we COULD JUST ASK THE NEW OWNERS TO BUILD/KEEP A BOAT RAMP THERE? They might be reading this and be amazed if we cared something about keeping it clean and well kept, so he doesn't think that boat owners would just trash it and be greedy pigs. I we SHOWED WE GAVE A DARN AND HAD A STAKE IN IT. WE GOTTA PROVE WE' ARE WORTHY OF KEEPING THE BOAT RAMP, THAT IT WOULDN'T BE SO BAD. 

SELL HIM ON THE IDEA, PERSONALLY. INSTEAD OF THREATENING WITH COUNCIL MEMBER CRAP THAT DOESN'T MEAN SQUAT TO THE LAND OWNER.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (10/19/2007)*INSTEAD OF THREATENING WITH COUNCIL MEMBER CRAP THAT DOESN'T MEAN SQUAT TO THE LAND OWNER.


midnight runner and others are not "THREATENING WITH COUNCIL MEMBER CRAP".

midnight runner only has advised us to use the closing as another example as to why a PUBLIC, COUNTY OWNER boat ramp is needed on upper Perdido Bay and up Perdido River.

Now we need to go to our county commissioners and use this ramp closing as more ammo to get the commissioners to pony up and buy land for a PUBLIC boat ramp.

Lost the Perdido Sportsman ramp

Lost the Hurst Hammock ramp

Ruby's Fish Camp Ramp is virtually canoe and kayak only ramp so where might be the next available ramp for "regular" fishing boats?

No threatening the Hurst Hammock ramp owner.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I e-mailed Mike Whitehead the night I created this post. He has also been sent a link to this post. This has been several days now and I havent heard back from him. It was mentioned by someone here that he does not care about our boat ramp and besides that he is not a fisherman. I am still giving him the benefit of the dought and am hoping that maybe he is doing his homework before contacting me. Once again I am asking if you are concerned about being able to fish and enjoy Perdido River to contact your county commisioner or Mike Whitehead since the Perdido river area in question is in his district. His address is in the original post at the top of the page. Thanks:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It appears that boats are still being launched there still, as I was at my brothers and saw a few rigs rolling North from the ramp.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont believe it is closed as of yet but will be closing soon...do not know a date yet...but we shouldnt wait to email about a new ramp...maybe if we all email or call we might see some action...power in numbers!:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (10/19/2007)*Below is info from the August 2, 2007 BOCC meeting:
> (3) Heard the request from County Administrator Touart that the Board consider the purchase of property on Bauer Road (for a Sports Park Site in southwest Escambia County, at the appraised value of $1,410,000), *or the purchase of property owned by Emerald Coast Utilities Authority on Bayou Marcus for a boat launch,* as Alternate Projects;
> 
> *(5) Heard the request from Commissioner Whitehead that Alternate Project PW funds be used for the acquisition of private property, which will be developed for the purpose of a future boat ramp in Perdido Bay; *and
> ...


Per the Aug. 2ndmotions and votes I would say Whitehead is actually making an effort to obtain boat ramp property. 

We need to all contact our district commissioner, not just Whitehead cause the ramp would be in his district. It takes votes from 3 of the below to pass anything that would spend money to create a boat ramp anywhere. So we must convince three of them that it would be a good thing.

Mike Whitehead, District 1 
[email protected] 

Gene Valentino, District 2 
[email protected] 

Marie Young, District 3 
[email protected] 

Grover C. Robinson IV, District 4 
[email protected] 

Kevin White, District *5* 
[email protected]


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for all the information and email address' i will be emailing the rest of them shortly...hopefully more will do so!!! :usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you Johnson Beach Bum for all of your valuable in put.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Your welcome MR,

You might want to see if you can edit the thread title. I don't know if you can.

Maybe something like:

Hurst Hammock, the last Perdido River Boat Ramp closing, *EMAILS NEEDED NOW*.

Then point out in your initial post that there will be *ZERO* places to launch a fishing boat in Escambia county on Perdido River.

Then copy my list of commissioners and addresses into your first posts.

That way lookers see your first post and can get the drift and send out an email without reading through pages of other posts.

Might help get more forum browsers to look at this thread.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Johnsonsbeachbum...you are the MAN!!!! thanks for all the good information!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

everyone please go vote on the poll "How Often Do You Use The Hurst Hammock Boat Ramp??" THANKS!!! :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

In order to get more interest and to get the word out even more. I contacted Channel 3 news, and The news Journal. We will see what happens.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very good idea MR!!! the more people we can get involved in this the more chance we have of seeing some action!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok Im sure this will be a sore spot but here it goes. There is land avaliable to put in a boat ramp . Matter of fact there is one already in place but getting into it is the problem. 

The area Im speaking of is south of hwy 90 in Beulah where the old hunting club use to be. Now Florida Forever has it.And will not allow folks to use it. Florida Forever is funded by your tax dollars. So in general this is your land but you can not use it. The Northwest Florida Water Managment land is right next to this area and you as tax payers also own this land. They could and should go into this area right next to the old hunting club boat ramp and bulldoze some of this area down to provide a ramp which will allow you access to perdido river and bay.The county cries they have no land that is bull shit! Get in touch with Northwest Florida Water Managment and they will give you the number of the man who is over this area and he can tell you what I say is true. Here is an email where I asked about this land. I have tried to no avail to get answers as to just what can be done to get a ramp in this area . Maybe if enough folks contact the commisioner in this area and cause he to not sleep well at night we could get them to either open up the ramp already there and enlarge it or put in a new one close to it. As far as them saying there is no land there to put in a ramp anyone who has been in this area knows that is B/S also.<DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>I believe your question is about a boat ramp known as "Lane Landing", which is a little over a mile south of Hwy 90. The District did not acquire that particular landing - it is owned by the Nature Conservancy and it is my understanding that it will not be open to the public. We did acquire some land south of Hwy 90, but the parcel we bought below 90does not include any riverfront.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><SPAN class=018544713-05092006></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>You might be interested in a public meeting that will be heldtomorrow (Sept 6th)from 6pmuntil 8pm CDT in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceName w:st="on">Student</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Center</st1laceType> (Building 5; http://www.pjc.edu/includes/maps/PJCPMAP-s.pdf)at the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Pensacola</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Junior College</st1laceType></st1lace> located at <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">1000 College Blvd. This meeting is hosted by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and the Water Management Districtto take input on proposals for the management rules for both the Perdido River and Escambia River Water ManagementAreas.</st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"></st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>If you have any additional questions about the Perdido River Water ManagementArea, please feel free to contact either myself or our local manager, Steve Brown, who can be reached at 484-5125.</st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006></st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>Sincerely,</st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006></st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>Tyler Macmillan</st1:address></st1:Street></DIV><SPAN class=018544713-05092006><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on"><SPAN class=018544713-05092006>

<SPAN lang=en-us>_______________________________ 
<SPAN lang=en-us>_Tyler L. Macmillan_ 
<SPAN lang=en-us>_Director, Land Management Operations Section_ 
<SPAN lang=en-us>_Northwest Florida Water Management District_ 
<SPAN lang=en-us>_81 Water Management Drive, Havana, Florida 32333-4712_ 
<SPAN lang=en-us>_850.539.5999; 800.913.1518; FAX 850.539.2777; SUNCOM 793.5999_ 
<SPAN lang=en-us><SPAN lang=en-us><U></U><U></U><U>_[email protected]_</U><SPAN lang=en-us>_ http://www.nwfwmd.state.fl.us_ <DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006>We have heard this concern from others as well, but unfortunately, we did not acquire sites that are very useful for launching larger boats. We do plan to open a hand-launch (canoes, kayaks, small boats) landing as soon as possible at a site known as "Fillingim Landing", which is located off of Jacks Branch Road near Barrineau Park. I think you may be referencing another small landing north of Hwy 90 called "Sand Landing", which we may open inthe nextfew years, but there is not much room for parking there, so it will likely be limited to smaller boats as well.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006>Our agency's primary purpose for purchasing this property is to protect the water resources of the Perdido River. We do develop recreational sites, but according to the laws that we work under, we must make sure that any recreation we allow is compatible with the primary purpose of water resource protection. As such, we do not tend to develop substantial boat launch facilities on our various properties.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006>I will pass your input along to others involved with this area - hopefully something can be done in the future to ease the demands on your boat launch.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006>Sincerely,</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006>Tyler Macmillan</DIV>

The county is always crying they have no land for ramps well here is some perfect for it and they already own it.

Call folks and see.
</st1:address></st1:Street></DIV>


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That is some excelent information!!!!!!! THANKS!!! now if we can just get some action everything will be great!!! it is definatly BS that our tax money goes to buy land that we, as tax payers. cannot use!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Northwest Florida Water Management District does not own any Perdido River frontage south of Hwy 90.

Florida Foreverdoes not own any Perdido River frontage south of Hwy 90.

Escambia County does not own any Perdido River frontage south of Hwy 90.

Northwest Florida Water Management District doesownPerdido River frontage *north* of Hwy 90.

I think the boat ramp spot crappie1962 is talking about is the one pictured and described in my posts above.

Evidently known as Lane Landing with a road to it from Hwy 90 existing.

All of that Perdido River frontage including Lane Landing is owned by The Nature Conservancy as described in my above posts.

Florida Forever is not the Nature Conservancy. 

Florida Forever is the state agency that has the money to buy up suitable land for public uses. It then turns it over to the suitable goverment agency to manage. Such as a state park or NWFWMD types. It does not turn it over or sell it to The Nature Conservancy.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder what impact this Alabama subdivision development of 1600 homes on 3500 acres (north of Lillian) where the Perdido and Blackwater Rivers meet will have.

http://www.blackwateral.com/news/Mobile.htm

http://www.blackwateral.com/index.asp


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

LOOKY LOOKY what I found in the minutes of the Oct. 18th, 2007 EscambiaBoard of County Commissioners meeting.............

"(2) Report of the September 27, 2007, C/W Workshop 

AGENDA NUMBER 6. *Boat Ramp Perdido River and/or Bay* 

A. Discussion ? The C/W (commitee of the whole) viewed a PowerPoint Presentation, which was also provided in hard copy, entitled, _Waterways Access in Escambia County: Boat Ramps, Potential Property for Acquisition_, presented by Robert Turpin, Chief, Marine Resources Department, and heard an overview from Mr. Turpin of several properties that have been proposed for acquisition for a boat ramp on Perdido Bay and/or River; and 

B. Board Direction ? The C/W recommends that the Board authorize staff to advertise a Request for Proposals (RFP), rank and bring the RFPs back to the Board for direction and specific priorities, relative to _(the acquisition of property for a) _Boat Ramp on Perdido River and/or Perdido Bay. 

*Recommended 4-0, with Commissioner Robinson absent *


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## HammockDweller (Oct 23, 2007)

The best thing we can all do is try to convince the county that they would be making themselves a good investment to create a new boat launch near the "Hammock" somewhere. All of you ned to send e-mails to the County Commissioners and someone should write a letter to the editor of the P'cola News Journal as well and inform more people about this issue. The more backing we get, the better chance of something occuring. There are more people than probably most of you know that use that launch....I am a self proclaimed expert in the usage of this ramp,as they pass my house going and coming.I have already sent my e-mail to the County Commissioners and am working now on a Letter to the Editor of the PNJ.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea...i know i have already sent emails to all of the commissioners this week and will be doing so again very soon...has anyone that has sent emails even gotten a reply back yet???

PS i can vouch for HammockDweller being a self proclaimed expert on the use of the ramp...you cannot get to the boat ramp without passing infront of his house!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Launched there this evening, the sign at the ramp say's the place will be closed to the public on the 12 of November. This is good discussion with lots of great info. Also a good opportunity to see what kind of "horsepower" the users of this forum can muster to make something positive happen for the sportsmen of this county. :usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (10/23/2007)*Launched there this evening, the sign at the ramp say's the place will be closed to the public on the 12 of November. This is good discussion with lots of great info. Also a good opportunity to see what kind of "horsepower" the users of this forum can muster to make something positive happen for the sportsmen of this county. :usaflag




Well!!! Like they say, "all good things must come to an end" I hope every one that is reading this post is calling or contacting some or all of the people who have the power to make things happen. Already said this yesterday, but I did contact the news journal and channel 3 news.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, members here is the real deal on the ramp. I know the new and old owners very well, the new owner is not a rich man, he is someone that has worked hard and been rewarded for working hard. Actually, a very fair individual. He has read all the information concerning the ramp on the forum and wanted me to insert this information about the change. 

The reason for the closing of Hurst Hammock is the current owners disability, and inability to operate the facility. there have been numerous occasions ofdisruption by people who assume the dock to be a public facility. It is PRIVATE property with no rights to the Public by "rights of prescription" .There is also the need for repair to the ramp and cost is prohibitive,along with DEP requirements.It has a 10' hole about 15 feet back. The value of the property far exceeds the potential for income from $5.00 fees to park. also some people have threatened the owners when asked to leave because of drinking and noise. It just has to end and the date has been changed to 11-1-2007 at the current owners request.

Hopefully this will clear up a lot of the discussions, does it give us a place to launch for that area, no it does not, but the problem does not lie with the past owner or the new owner, it lies with the county fathers, who have neglected for some time to provide us with suitable access to the water. Call your county commissioner, make him accountable, we need ramps. 

Access to the river will be allowed "*only" *in the event of a emergency or rescue.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no qualms with the owners of HH boat ramp, their property, their decision.

The county made a huge mistake in not obtaining the Lanes Landing boat ramp, now part of the 2300 acres of river frontage owned by the tree huggers and frog lickers known as The Nature Conservancy.

I also looked up on the tax collectors website and found that The Nature Conservancy pays NO PROPERTY TAXES on that 2300 acres.

Not one pennyfor fire department or law enforcement services either.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i will be honest...i was a little upset with the new owners due to some other information that was given and now has been deleted...but as of what the purpose of this thread was to get people involved in getting our county to put in a public ramp...not to bash the new or old owners...i know i have said a few things on here about the hurst hammock ramp that i should have thought about a little bit more before i posted but i am now apologize (sp) for...we need to make the county see that they need to put in a ramp and fast...not waste time bashing the old ramp...


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

You know, the issue is a ramp and we need ramps, I thought when the saltwater license was created, and I have been around that long, there was a certain amount allocated for new ramps and improvements to the area for fisherman. I guess that has been used up for other things. We need better locations, and its not fair to ask people to have those places and not be able to afford the liability insurance that goes with it, because someone is going to sue them for something. We have done it to ourself in a lot of ways. But, in other ways, we need to grow the asset we have which is water and recreation, I guess that means we need a ball park on the water front huh?:banghead


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Seegul51 (10/24/2007)*Okay, members here is the real deal on the ramp. I know the new and old owners very well, the new owner is not a rich man, he is someone that has worked hard and been rewarded for working hard. Actually, a very fair individual. He has read all the information concerning the ramp on the forum and wanted me to insert this information about the change. The reason for the closing of Hurst Hammock is the current owners disability, and inability to operate the facility. there have been numerous occasions ofdisruption by people who assume the dock to be a public facility. It is PRIVATE property with no rights to the Public by "rights of prescription" .There is also the need for repair to the ramp and cost is prohibitive,along with DEP requirements.It has a 10' hole about 15 feet back. The value of the property far exceeds the potential for income from $5.00 fees to park. also some people have threatened the owners when asked to leave because of drinking and noise. It just has to end and the date has been changed to 11-1-2007 at the current owners request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No beef with the new owner, and the last owner was/is a great old guy, who has a tremendous knowledge of the area and the bay. 



Thanks for the info.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It just seems that the County cant seem to have any fore thought about anything that effects us. Their always behind the power curve. Doesn't matter if its roads, schools, ballfields or boat ramps. Why is it so damn difficult to figure out that Escambia County is GROWING and the old infra structure will not support the new growth. PERIOD. They talk all the issues to death and nothing happens. I know Robert Turpin has been working on a ramp or two, but at some point the BOCC has to step up to the plate with some money and START DIGGING. Talk is cheap. Alabama figured it out and they are making millions of dollars to support their infra structure, and its being financed by tourists.

I think commissioner Valentino is stepping in the right direction, but the rest of them are stuck in the mud.

Boat ramps are a big deal to us here, but having a child, there are alot more pressing issued on the westside that ALSO need to be addressed. These guys and gal need to learn how to MULTI TASK!! 

I'm all for a boat ramp on Perdido Bay. I also think a NICE multi launch ramp could be incorporated into the ball park, bay front deal across from the sewage treatment plant. And I don't mean another Galvez type ramp.



Alot of us have lived or been stationed in San Diego. I can't imagine anymore expensive waterfront property in the US, except mabey San Francisco!! Look what they have and there all free to use. Come on BOCC think outside that box for once.



http://www.sdboating.com/ramps.htm



BillD


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dockmaster (10/24/2007)*I think commissioner Valentino is stepping in the right direction, but the rest of them are stuck in the mud.
> BillD


What has Valentino done about this?


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

mabey it just seems to me that he gets the word out better, about other issues, and he's not my commis...


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

The sad part is the county always says they plan to try and find land to put in more ramps but it never gets done. Meanwhile they build ball parks, equestrian centers,sports complexes, etc ... but never a sizable boat launch facility. Yet fisherman and boaters pay more taxes for there sport than any of the others I listed. Look at the license fees that have increased this yearbut what are you getting for your return?

A big fat NOTHING!!!!!!!

So until everyone this effects gets to the meetings of the BOCC nothing will ever be done. If everyone that needs a ramp to launch a boat at doesn'y start making some really loud noise and demanding that it be a priorty to do so it will remain the same as it has for years.It's amazing to me the county can always find and buy land for some other cause but never for fishing and launching a boat.Even tourist who come to the area are having the same problem finding boat launch areas as the locals. Yet the tourist industry isn't pushing at all to help solve this problem. They push like hell for other activites but nothing to do with fishing. So Escambia is loosing money that could be put to good use in purchasing more waterfront land for boat launches.As far as land if the State would stop giving or selling all the waterfront land to the dang tree huggers who do not want you in the rivers and bays to begin with it would really help. It's funny there is never any land to purchase for our cause but always some way to let them get ahold of it. The land that the NWFWM claims cant be used as it is not water front is B/S if they went in right next to the NC ( trree Huggers )land they could build a damn nice ramp with tons of parking. But as they stated they are there to save it from us. Oh well it wont happen. But if that land had of been purchased with the fees we have all paid into over the years it would be for us. Once again the county didnt even try for us. But we keep on buying and spending and get nothing in return. We have more and more taken away every year.

So remember the squeeky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

crappie posted:

"The land that the NWFWM claims cant be used as it is not water front is B/S if they went in right next to the NC ( trree Huggers )land they could build a damn nice ramp with tons of parking."

Where exactly might this spot your talking about be located?


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

south of hwy 90 9 mile rd in beluah next to the old perdido hunting club gates.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You exactly right about being 20 years behind on everything. Look at the Oriskany, for example.

either someone doesn't want people to come to Pensacola or they dont know how to get them here.

It wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that if you had nice boat ramps and Hotels/Motels near by, that people from around the south would come to visit out town and spend their money, while enjoying the beauty of the Gulf and surrounding bays. Works in other towns.

Could there not be a better destination draw than the ORISKANY? NO!! What is this town doing to promote that.... oh a few web pages. That draw could be as big as a cruise ship if its done right, but we don't have the infrastructure, ie.. hotels near the water, more dive boats, and shops or entertainment for the people after they get done diving. The Sanger isn't the answer, and neither is a ball park, where a hell of a tourist attraction could be with shops restaurants and other places to entertain tourists should be built. Don't you also think that if there were some NICE boat ramps that could launch an ocean size boat, people would use those to go out and dive... and at the same time stay in motels, etc. 

If the people running this town were running Disneyland, it would be outta business before lunch!! They have no view of the future unless it involves one of their buddies, or they are so backwoods, that they don't know what NICE is!! Surely they must travel and see what the rest of the country is doing, ya think??



BillD


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

crappie,

Is the one your thinking of the Lanes Landing, due south of Ruby's Fish Camp or somewhere else?

If we can pinpoint the exact location, we can go beat up on the commissioners.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Below is some emails between Robert Turpin, Escambia Marine Resources Manager and I............................

*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> JBB *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sent:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Tuesday, October 23, 2007 3:36 PM
*To:* <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName w:st="on">[email protected]</st1ersonName>
*Subject:* <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace> and Bay boat ramps<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dear Mr. Turpin,<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In reading the Oct. 18<SUP>th</SUP> BOCC meeting minutes, I came across this point of interest:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">"The Board viewed a PowerPoint Presentation, which was also provided in hard copy, entitled, _Waterways Access in <st1laceName w:st="on">Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">County</st1laceType>: Boat Ramps, Potential Property for Acquisition_, presented by Robert Turpin, Chief, Marine Resources Department, and heard an overview from Mr. Turpin of several properties that have been proposed for acquisition for a boat ramp on <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace> and/or River."<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Where might I review the same?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Is it on the county website somewhere? I looked for it but could not find it.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">On another note:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Does the Marine Resources Division receive any dedicated funds (such as Vessel Registration Fees) for use in the MRD? Or does all funding for MRD come thru and at the mercy of the BOCC? Or in other words does the MRD have to beg the BOCC for every penny every year?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Also,<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I hear that the private run Hurst Hammock boat ramp has been sold and will be closed down. This will eliminate the only boat ramp (for boats with motors) south of Hwy 90.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">This will leave only the Ruby?s Fish Camp ramp on the northside of Hwy 90 as the only other boat ramp which is questionable at best for anything other than a canoe, kayak or johnboat.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Is there any other boat ramp further north on the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace>?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">When is the next Marine Advisory Board meeting?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thank you.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sincerely,<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">JBB<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Robert Turpin [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, October 23, 2007 5:15 PM
*To:* JBB
*Subject:* RE: Perdido River and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">JBB, <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Clerk?s Office has the powerpoint as part of the public record. I don?t know if they have it online, but I?m sure you can view it down there. That may not be convenient for you, so I?ll attach it to this email. It is a large file, so your email server may scrape it off. Your server may block this email, so I am sending it first without the attachment, then sending it again with the attachment. If you don?t get the attachment, you?ll know why.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The county has two funding sources for boat ramps: 1- county portion of vessel registration fees (per Fla Statutes); these funds can only be used for ramps, waterway signs, and derelict vessels. 2- Local Option sales Tax.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*We just let out a Request for <U>Letters of Interest (RLI) to purchase waterfront property for boat ramp(s)</U>. We?ll open all the responses in mid-November. As I put in the powerpoint, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace> and River are designated as high priority because of the negligible public access to those waterbodies. I hope we get some good responses to the RLI!!<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">There is a newly refurbished public ramp ?Sandy Landing? on the Water Mgmt District land on the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace>.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The next Marine Advisory Committee meeting is Nov 5 (5:30PM); it will be held at the SRIA building on Via De Luna (next door to Flounders) on Pensacola Bch.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> JBB 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 24, 2007 9:47 AM
*To:* 'Robert Turpin'
*Subject:* RE: Perdido River and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks for the quick quick quick response.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Your right, our server evidently will not allow the attachment to come thru, if you sent it. If possible email it to me at <SPAN style="COLOR: black">[email protected]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Now back to the funding sources?.are those funds dedicated-guaranteed for your use each year or do they go into the county general fund then have to be budgeted towards your department by the BOCC ?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks again.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Robert Turpin [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 24, 2007 9:55 AM
*To:* JBB
*Subject:* RE: Perdido River and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Just sent the powerpoint to the other email.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The funds are dedicated and cannot go into General Fund.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> JBB 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 24, 2007 10:22 AM
*To:* 'Robert Turpin'
*Subject:* RE: Perdido River and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks,<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Can I have permission to post the below info onto the Pensacola Fishing Forum?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> JBB 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 24, 2007 10:35 AM
*To:* 'Robert Turpin'
*Subject:* RE: Perdido River and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I just went to the county website and found this RLI <SPAN style="COLOR: black">http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/purchasing/documents/PD06-07_012.pdf<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">So the county is looking for Request for Letters of Interest (RLI) to purchase waterfront property for boat ramp(s) anywhere in the county? Not specifically <st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType> or <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace>?<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">From:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Robert Turpin [mailto:<SPAN class=yshortcuts>[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 24, 2007 12:13 PM
*To:* <SPAN class=yshortcuts>JBB<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Subject:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> RE: <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace> and Bay boat ramps<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Although the RLI is not limited to <st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType> or <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace>, we have identified those waterbodies as underserved by public boat ramps. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In response to your previous email, I just ask that you provide my full responses to avoid loss of context. <o></o>


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Joshsonbeachbum,

I dont know the exact name of the landing but it is south of hwy 90 catty corner from rubys. It use to belong to the perdido sportsman association.The ramp is in fine condition .But not allowed to be used. Not even for training mission of rescue folks.

It now belongs to the NatureConservancy so im told. The road that takes you into the old landing is there's but just east of the road that land belongs to NWFWM . And they claim that none of it is water front. But if you know of the area im speaking of there is waterfront area if they will only agree to clear it out for a boat ramp. As far as Sand Island you can not launch anything there other than a canoe or a very small boat as it is way too shallow.Nothing will be done unless someone can talk them into sharing some of the land as you can see where I spoke with Tyler McMillian director of land management they have no intention of allowing us to use this land just like the Nature Conservancy doesnt intend to let us use there land. Over the years look at tarkin bayou land it was taken for tree huggers also and it was well enough land that could have been shared with us but no once again it is preserved. Well where the hell is the land preserved for boaters?Im all for saving some but everything is being bought up and saved for nature lovers and nothing for boaters nowhere.

Both tarkin Bayou reserve and This land south of hwy 90 could have been used to create a very nice boat launch and neither was ever though of for anything other than what they were bought for. Never a boater in mind. If we dont stand up for our sport we will soon have nothing. Sand Island will never be anything other than a canoe or john boat launch. So Turpintine can blow smoke upsomebody elseass. 

Just look at his depts web site Ball parks abound equestrain center sports for squirts . All kinds of events but nothing about future boat ramps for boats of any size. Maybe now that George is gone we could geta new person in the Parks and recreation that cares about everyone not just ball parks and horse riders.

<SPAN class=894290715-05092006>Even though we do not get to vote on this one if we put enough heat on County Commisioners we could see about someone with fresh new ideas not the same old same old. There is more to parks than just ball and horses Turpin. Maybe you could fit boaters in too. Just how many ramps has he put in since he has been in his office? Not repaired but new ones?

How many that are able to launch anything over 20 + feet?

Anything new in the plans Mr. Turpin? Beside sand landing which you forget to inform anyone that it is not good for any size boat?

After all that is what you dept is supposed to be for is it not?

Parks and recreation?<DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=894290715-05092006></DIV>


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

crappie,

Do you think the spot your reffering to might be about where the dot is in the middle of this picture-map?

About 1.8 miles south of Hwy 90? (Hwy 90 is old 10 also) the #10 on the map is about where Ruby's Fish Camp road comes off Mobile Hwy (90/10).


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

From what i can tell on your map i believe it is the dot .

There is a small white house just west of the drive that goes into the boat ramp . It use to be riverest resturant years ago. Made some of the best hamburgers ever.The concrete cender block house has a large crack on the east wall of the house the whole length of the house. There use to be a portable sign beside the drive into the ramp that said Turkey shoots.If you drive west on hwy 90 its the drive on the left just before ruby's. But like I said it belongs to the Nature Conservancy now .


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

I might be a tad off in measuring im but close to where it is it could be just a tad west of where my mark is. But if you get to rubys you have passed it.. The boat ramp is on the river already.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

crappie,

I think your talking about Lane Landing as shown on page 2 post #9037.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

*R: Hurst Hammock Boat Ramp Closing*

Johnsonbeachbum,

I found something you might be interested in.On another post you were telling me how the Nature conservancy and Florida forever aren't the same. Well i think you might enjoy reading up on it. Them may not be the same but they work hand in hand to keep us from enjoying our god given right to open land all over the world.

Check this out I got it from the web site i will post on here for you to look over and read. 

"The Nature Conservancy is a leading international, nonprofit organization that preserves plants, animals and natural communities representing the diversity of life on Earth by protecting the lands and waters they need to survive. With funding from the voter approved Florida Forever program and our generous donors the Conservancy has helped protect more than 1.2 million acres in Florida since 1961"

http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/florida/press/press2668.html

Let me know what you think after you read some of the stuff on the site.

Take Care, Crappie1962


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Crappie,

The way that reads, you could be right. 

If our taxdollars are indeed being used to buy Nature Conservancy properties that are then locked away from the general public, that could be a lever to obtain a lease to the Lanes Landing boat ramp.

I will get clarification from Florida Forever and The Nature Conservancy to confirm their property purchasing and funding relationships.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## IRRIGATOR (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you guys think one would work up river. My family owns the property on the Florida side of the river next to I-10. ???


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be nice to have one up that way as well.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

check this out.

http://www.escpa.org/details.asp?qAcctNum=102508000&qSection=&qTownship=&qRange=&qSubdivision=&qBlock=&qLot=

http://www.governmax.com/collectmax/collect30.asp?sid=D4EF2FC3DDCE4A21A5E7D3BFAD484717

See you cant even get a break nature conservancy is going to buy up all the land with state funds and soon there will be nothing for a ramp anywhere.Check out the tax breaks they get.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Irragator,

HELL YES!!!! Go to this thread http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic12198-2-1.aspxor look back on this thread to post #11889 on 10/25/2007.

Anything would be better than nothing. Pull up this county request for boat ramp property and or call/email Robert Turpin per the info in my post #11889 on 10/25/2007.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/purchasing/documents/PD06-07_012.pdf<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The county is looking for Request for Letters of Interest (RLI) to purchase waterfront property for boat ramp(s) anywhere in the county. Not just<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType> or <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Perdido</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River but anywhere in the county.</st1laceType></st1lace><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Send in yourinterest today.</st1laceType></st1lace><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">It is only a letter of interest in selling, no commitment to sell if you don't want to.</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Crappie1962 (11/6/2007)*check this out.
> 
> http://www.escpa.org/details.asp?qAcctNum=102508000&qSection=&qTownship=&qRange=&qSubdivision=&qBlock=&qLot=
> 
> ...




The first link shows the property owned by The Nature Conservancy, 2300=/- acres of Perdido River frontage from










Hurst Hammock all the way to Mobile Hwy.

The second link will (after searching for the taxes on the Nature Conservancy property) show you that all of those 2300 acres pay ZERO property taxes.


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, we used to go there but since they closed we have been going straight down nine mile to Seminole Alabamapublic boat ramp. It only takes about ten or fifteen minutes to run back to Hurst Hammock, and it's a lot nicer boat ramp.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

that is true...the AL boat ramp is very nice...but it is only open from dawn - dusk...which i found out after i launched my boat there at 11pm one night...OPPS!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good tip. Can you share directions once you cross in to Alabama. Is it a public ramp, any known problems with theft/damage to vehicles. Would you leave your truck there overnight? Thanks. 



:usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (11/6/2007)*Good tip. Can you share directions once you cross in to Alabama. Is it a public ramp, any known problems with theft/damage to vehicles. Would you leave your truck there overnight? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag


 You cant leave your truck there overnight. Daylight use only.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

ahhhh be careful fellas, I found this posted at.........

http://www.al.com/forums/baldwin/index.ssf

on 10-23-2007 but no responses so maybe it is not a big issue....yet.<DIV class=post>"We already have a serious overcrowding issue at the local boat ramp. More and more Florida residents are using this ramp because they have no ramps over there for Perdido River and Bay. Now the Hurst Hammock ramp is set to close which will cause even more over crowding in Seminole. We are asking our County Commisioner to help by allowing everyone to use the old fire dept for over flow parking.He is supposed to speak with the fire dept and see if it is ok. Meanwhile we are supposed to call BCSO and complain about folks parking along the sides of the road at the ramp. Maybe we can get some of the Florida folks to let some of us the residents of Baldwin county use our own boat ramp to launch boats. Meanwhile Lillian is supposed to be getting a new ramp which may help some. But until we can get the Florida boaters to share we will just have to get them tickets on there trucks for a day of using the seminole ramp."</DIV>


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Seminole Boat Ramp:

Hwy 90 west to Browns Landing Road southeast to Lost River Road to River Landing Road to the end.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a very nice ramp over there and i can understand the issue they are having...they are exactly right that we need a ramp on the florida side!!! one that is open 24/7!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

FYI: there will be an article in the Monday issue of the Pensacola News Journal about this situation...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe them Alabama boys will call our commissioners and complain. As far as handing out tickets that guy is just blowing off steam. As long as im legal I dont see how they can hand out tickets. I can understand the guys frustration. It will be a matter of time before everyone finds out about there boat ramp and the poop will start hitting the fan. I launched there last saturday morning to go run some bush hooks put out the afternoon before. We were the first ones to launch. When we came back to the launch to leave there were 6 florida tags and one local tab in the yard.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Article came out today...very good!!!hopefully this will help the cause and help get us a public ramp on perdido river!!!!! maybe the alabama guys will bitch to the right people in FL and that will help too!!!!!!! Thanks to all who are helping with this cause!!!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's amazing to me, that an environmental origination can get thousands of acres including waterfront, for basically free with our tax dollars and Escambia County cant ask the very same people ie.....International Paper, for 10 acers or so for a boat ramp. Then they let tha same company, International Paper dump all there crap in Perdido Bay and don't do shit about it, even though its within Escambia County. Correct me if I'm wrong, but its my understanding that IP owned all this land before they turned it over to the Nature Consvertory who named it the Betty and Crawford Rainwater Preserve.............



"From the PNJ article: At least 2,331 acres of land running along Perdido River are off limits. The Betty and Crawford Rainwater Perdido River Nature Preserve ? named after its founders Betty and Crawford Rainwater ? is managed and preserved by the Nature Conservancy and is not yet open to the public, said Ad Platt, manager of the preserve.



The preserve, being mostly wetlands, isn't likely to offer access for large motor boats, Platt said."



Anyway,Escambia County is a day late AGAIN. They should be pool players, cause their always behind the eight ball, then they scratch out!! They could have bought HH boat ramp and it will have cost them alot less than its gonna cost them now. 



OK dinner time



Rock on

BillD


----------



## old dog (Nov 13, 2007)

I sure do hate they are closing the ramp. I have memories of cutting school (Escambia) back in the early 60s and going there to fish for bream and bass. Fished there with my dad back in the 50s. A lot of memories around that place.

OD


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i think everyone that has fished there any amout of time has good memories there...i have not be around near as long as a lot of people but i have lots of memories of fishing there with my cousin and hate to lose that ramp...just before it closed my cousin and i went camping and ended up launching from there and when we came back we had a chance to talk to Mrs. Wilson and it wasnt that she wanted to close the ramp, more that she had to...trucks going in and out of there all night long keeping her and her sick husband awake all hours of the night just wasnt good for them and they were unable to take care of the ramp any more...that is also part of the reason that they didnt offer the land to the county...when you pull in there at night the headlights shine right in there house...i personally am in no way mad at them for closing the ramp...that was their personal property to do with what they pleased...but i do think the county should find land to put in a public ramp...they should done this before it became a problem


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Old Dog...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dockmaster (11/12/2007)*It's amazing to me, that an environmental origination can get thousands of acres including waterfront, for basically free with our tax dollars and Escambia County cant ask the very same people ie.....International Paper, for 10 acers or so for a boat ramp. Then they let tha same company, International Paper dump all there crap in Perdido Bay and don't do shit about it, even though its within Escambia County. Correct me if I'm wrong, but its my understanding that IP owned all this land before they turned it over to the Nature Consvertory who named it the Betty and Crawford Rainwater Preserve.............Anyway,Escambia County is a day late AGAIN. They should be pool players, cause their always behind the eight ball, then they scratch out!! They could have bought HH boat ramp and it will have cost them alot less than its gonna cost them now.
> 
> OK dinner time
> 
> ...


Not to defend The Nature Conservancy but they bought their 2331 acres with private funds, not public, nor state nor federal funds. They bought it with donations from fellow tree huggers and frog lickers.

Now the riverfront property north of Mobile Hwy to I-10 was bought and paid for with public funds and is now controlled by Northwest Florida Water Management District.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got word today that the property is back up for sale. Please Please Please contact your county commisioners and urge them to look into this and lets see about getting this property back into the hands of fisherman. I just got finished e-mailing them my self. The last time I spoke with Mike Whitehead about this he told me that the county had offered the current owner $500.000 for the property but at the time he turned it down. Now it is back on the market.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So is it back in the hands of the longtime owner or is the new owner trying to sell?

Does not matter either way.

EMAIL YOUR COMMISSIONERS TODAY:

Wilson Robertson, District 1 [email protected]


Gene Valentino, District 2 [email protected] 

Marie Young, District 3 [email protected] 

Grover C. Robinson IV, District 4[email protected] 

Kevin White, District *5 *[email protected]


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I talked with MR about this last night and i believe its the new owners selling...but like you said either way everyone needs to start emailing!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I understand it is the new owners selling.


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Finis Calvert Sr. is the owner of this piece of land. It might be a good option for someone or several someones to talk to him and see if he would do a lease agreement. I would bet that he will not get fair market value in these tough economic times, and it might be a viable option for him to make some monthly income on it while he waits on the market to turn around. Just my $.02


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

The Escambia County Marine Advisory committee might be a good start to get the ball re-rolling


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (11/25/2008)*The Escambia County Marine Advisory committee might be a good start to get the ball re-rolling


Good idea! Thanks


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

We are aware that Hurst Hammac is up for sale again and are looking into the purchase of it.

Please let me know if there is anything else that I can do for you and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Kevin White




as of today 11/26/2008 this was the reply I received.



Mike


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep just went to look and yes there is a for sale sign (by owner) nailed to a tree.

572-5664

Which makes me think the owner is not trying to hard and does not _have to_sell it.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent Mr. Kevin White another e-mail to help push the cause.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mekell (11/26/2008)*We are aware that Hurst Hammac is up for sale again and are looking into the purchase of it.
> 
> Please let me know if there is anything else that I can do for you and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


This is the same blanket letter I received. But it's somthing to give a little hope.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

We are exploring the possibility of purchasing this property since it is back up for sale again. Right now that is all the info that I have at this time. Kevin White

this was the reply i got from him today


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I now have the petitions at my store,,, lets get this done... come on by and sign the petition, :usaflag


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (12/1/2008)*I now have the petitions at my store,,, lets get this done... come on by and sign the petition, :usaflag


I will stop by when i get home and sign it!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I talked to Kevin White today on the phone,, he is a friend of mine,,, he stated that they are working on this,, they are aware that the property is up for sale,, said the best thing we can do is to get the petitions signed and attend a county meeting and state our intentions.. I will be glad to attend any meeting yall want to attend... lets get these petitions signed,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in the process of passing out petitions to several business around town to make it more convient for folks to swing in and sign. So far they are on the counter at Emerald Cost Marine and at Buck and Bass. Will post more locations soon. If there are any local business owners that would allow me to drop of some please pm me.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I know you have to "make an appointment" prior to the BOCC meeting.

Are you allowed to hold up protest type signs while in the audience?


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if the state ever bought the old hurst hamock boat ramp????


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It is the county that is "looking into it", but I have not heard of any actions taken since the December.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I ran by the Hurst Hammock ramp site a few days ago. There is a white board fence around that part of the property, and it seems rather limited in space for parking. There are also several newer homes, and some which have been rebuilt since Ivan. 



This ramp would be very convient for me, but I wonder how the residents who live on the end of this road will feel about a county ramp there?



There are also several adjacent pieces of property for sale just South of 98 just before you come to the bridge across Perdido Bay. There are houses on at least several of these properties, but at the inflated price which the county is considering for the property near mahogany mill on Bayou Chico, these seem like they might be a bargain. We already have an under utalized excellent ramp on Bayou Chico--(PSMC). I hope to see a good ramp, with ample parking somewhere on upper Perdido Bay.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Hurst Hammock is lilkely never going to be made a public ramp again. The county is looking at several properties around Ruby's Fish camp and Old Mobile Hwy area. There is about $4mil in LOST money to spend and one $2mil parcel has some serious consideration, leaving one other for consideration. We should have something for river access and coastal access in the next year. SHB


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I talked to the guy who runs Blue Angel Park yesterday about the boat ramp. To sum it up, the Capt from NAS said no way will it ever be open to the public. Just thought I'd let ya's know.

Skip


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Stuart H. Brown (2/9/2009)*Hurst Hammock is lilkely never going to be made a public ramp again. The county is looking at several properties around Ruby's Fish camp and Old Mobile Hwy area. There is about $4mil in LOST money to spend and one $2mil parcel has some serious consideration, leaving one other for consideration. We should have something for river access and coastal access in the next year. SHB


Where is "Old" Mobile Hwy area? where it crosses the Perdido River at the one and only Mobile Hwy??

Is the $2mil parcel the Mahagony Mill Road site of Bayou Chico?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Is Rubys fish camp near Mobile Hwy? If so thats the area for the 2nd sight. Yes Mahogony Mill is the first. MAC is preparing a list of sites that will be ranked by priority to be presented to the BOCC in the very near future. SHB


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I spoke with Robert Turpin a few days ago concerning the Herron bayou ramp (98/dogtrack). I had E-mailed him concerning the condition of the ramp area and the increase in its use due to the Hurst Hammock closing. He called me at home wanting to discussit's current and possible future use. He told me that the reason there is not more upkeep done there is due to the fact that it is DOT, not county property. He also stated that the lack of parking, as we all know, is a major downfall for it. He told me that he had a 2 part plan that he was going to research. The first part would be if DOT would Grant us use of property across the street to be turned into an additional parking area. Then to see if DOT would grant us the boatramp property in exchange for the county agreeing to keep it as a public boatramp and agree to all upkeep. If DOT would agree to this then he would present it to the MAC. *If all then went well*, he stated that there could be some major renovations done. One of the first things needed is a new ramp to keep the gravel from washing into the bayou waters. Also would be the county looking at the drainage problem there as well as an updated dock.

*Let me stress this was told to meas ONLY a plan that he is looking into and there is nothing definite about it. *

It does offer a hint of hope for some better perdido access though :letsdrink


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *FishingMedic (2/12/2009)*I spoke with Robert Turpin a few days ago concerning the Herron bayou ramp (98/dogtrack). I had E-mailed him concerning the condition of the ramp area and the increase in its use due to the Hurst Hammock closing. He called me at home wanting to discussit's current and possible future use. He told me that the reason there is not more upkeep done there is due to the fact that it is DOT, not county property. He also stated that the lack of parking, as we all know, is a major downfall for it. He told me that he had a 2 part plan that he was going to research. The first part would be if DOT would Grant us use of property across the street to be turned into an additional parking area. Then to see if DOT would grant us the boatramp property in exchange for the county agreeing to keep it as a public boatramp and agree to all upkeep. If DOT would agree to this then he would present it to the MAC. *If all then went well*, he stated that there could be some major renovations done. One of the first things needed is a new ramp to keep the gravel from washing into the bayou waters. Also would be the county looking at the drainage problem there as well as an updated dock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't use the Herron bayou ramp. I did it once. No 4WD.



I was by myself with my 162 Scout. After loading th truck just dug a hole.



Had to unlad the boat and reposition the trailer and reload the boat. By chance 3 guys came walking down at that time. They jumped in the back of my truck and I was able to get out.



Needless to say I've not been back due to not wanting to get stuck.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JohnHYoung (2/12/2009)*Heron Bayou ramp IS listed in the official EscambiaCounty websitewith the other county maintained ramps. Sounds like double speak to me.


Yes is IS listed as a county boat ramp. Turpin is sayin that although it is a county boat ramp, the county is reluctent to invest any major improvements because the county does not own the property. I would guess that the county has an agreement with the state d.o.t. to use the site as a boat ramp.

Additional parking on the otherside of Dog Track Road is a good idea. The right-of-way for Hwy 98 is pretty wide at about 100ft from the pavement edge.

Heck I bet if the county wanted and were to ask the owner that entire corner block is for sale. That could be a nice park with freshwater pond fishing and parking for the ramp, etc.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

As Stuart stated earlier, several parcels on Perdido very near Ruby's fish camp are receiving serious consideration from the MAC. <U>Many</U>sites have beenconsidered but these appear to be the most promising so far. If you support these possible locations or have a better idea, please attend an MAC meeting and speak up.Every voice counts!


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Heron bayou still have the problem of a shoal entrance (18" or less last weekend). The Hwy 90 bridge is only 6 to 8 foot clearance depending on tide (more depth of water at the entrance, less under the bridge!. You have about 3 miles across upper Perdido Bay and if this is choppy it can be a rough ride in a small boat. You also have some traffic problems crossing Dog Track Rd to park--not sure if DOT would go for that, but I have thought that a parking lot on the East side would make some sense.



As for Mahogany Mill. There is already an excellent ramp at Pensacola Shipyard. It has excellent security and parking. It is under utalized, because people don't want to pay $5 in and out, because of the "no wake" zone in Bayou Chico, and that it is 6 miles thrash up Pensacola bay to the ICW and several more miles to Pensacola Pass. Several of us looked at this ramp both in the lat 90's when it was for sale for about $300,000, and again in the early 2000 era when I was on MAC--and our feeling was that there was not enough parking, plus some issues (which cost $$ with dredging, remediation and clearance of the adjacent marina, plus Mahogany Mill Road is a private street (non county owned). One other problem currently is the price. Waterfront property in Escambia County is selling (rarely) for about half of the "appraised value". 



Are we buying to just "spend the money?" does not make a lot of sense to me. We do definately need access on Perdido Bay and the river system.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Sent an email to BOCC Robertson. Asking for an up date on Hurst Hammock. He was evidently too busy to respond himself so his administrative assistant replied:

"The County has looked into the Hurst Hammock location but there has been some adverse reaction. The County is looking into other parcels as well."

Keep this in mind when something adverse comes towards your neighborhood. Evidently you only have present _some adverse reaction_ and the county will give up all efforts to do whatever it is they wanted to do, LOL.

Such as spending six million to convert the Saufly Landfill into a sports park for the neighborhood. Present"some adverse reaction" and the county will stop all efforts and walk away. Yea right.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

hello johnsonbeachbum!



as for hurst hammac...it is off the table mr calvert (who is my wife's cousin) does not want the property to be used as a boat launch...he would have sold it for $650,000.00 but only for a park and for kayaks. when he found out at the MAC meeting they wanted it for a boat launch he got up and left. i chased him down and he said he will not sell it for a boat launch! sorry!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!

capt wes


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (2/18/2009)*hello johnsonbeachbum!
> 
> as for hurst hammac...it is off the table mr calvert (who is my wife's cousin) does not want the property to be used as a boat launch...he would have sold it for $650,000.00 but only for a park and for kayaks. when he found out at the MAC meeting they wanted it for a boat launch he got up and left. i chased him down and he said he will not sell it for a boat launch! sorry!
> 
> ...


Not that its any of my business, but why is it that he is so strongly opposed to it being used as a public launch. I figured if he was willing to sell it that it really wouldn't matter as long as they didn't turn it into a golf course or something.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

out of respect to his neighbors



tight lines and great fishing adventures!

capt wes


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, so I will buy it for that price.

And then...................sell it to the county?

I can understand Calverts position since he owns other properties near-by. 

But is it truely possible for him to add any perpetual restrictions into the deed restricting what any future owners can do with the property?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well this is a sad situation for the fisherman of this area. We have this beuatiful river with no access to it. He did quote in the PNJ artical about this situation on November 12 2007 that"there will be no more public access there ever again". He purchased the property for $325,000 dollars according to the artical. Maybe a private citizen will come along and offer him his asking price but I sure hope not. From whatI understand his house building plans got changed due to he could not put the size house there he was planning and still be able to meet code with the septic being 75 ft inside his property line..... I could be all wrong about that but that was a rumorI came across. We do not need a boat ramp way up river or on the other side of the bay. Hurst Hammock is a prime spot. And as far as looking out for the residents unless they have lived there for more than 64 years then they new there was a boat ramp there when they bought there property.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Stuart H. Brown (2/11/2009)*Is Rubys fish camp near Mobile Hwy? If so thats the area for the 2nd sight. Yes Mahogony Mill is the first. MAC is preparing a list of sites that will be ranked by priority to be presented to the BOCC in the very near future. SHB


Has that list been made public yet?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but from what I gathered there are two saltwater sites and two freshwater sites. Mahogony Mill is #1 saltwater and Serintine Property off Baver Rd is Saltwater #2. The freshwater tracts are next to each other. They are the English Property being #1 and the Herndon being # 2. These are both off Old Mobile Hwy near Rubys fish camp. Hope that helps. SHB


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Where on Serentine is this ramp? On Weekly Bayou? Not down the private clay road i hope, unless they go all the way to Perdido Bay.

I heard yesterday the County wants to buy the land by Moghany Mill on Bayou Chico for a ramp. Totally unacceptable, right across the way from the Pensacola Shipyard ramp. I'd sure like to hear the reasoning for that decision.



Rock on



BillD


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dockmaster (3/25/2009)*Where on Serentine is this ramp? On Weekly Bayou? Not down the private clay road i hope, unless they go all the way to Perdido Bay.
> I heard yesterday the County wants to buy the land by Moghany Mill on Bayou Chico for a ramp. Totally unacceptable, right across the way from the Pensacola Shipyard ramp. I'd sure like to hear the reasoning for that decision.
> 
> Rock on
> ...


The county has been persuing the Mahagony Mill Road property for a boat ramp for at least the past six months. You will have to attend a MAC meeting or ask Mr. Turpin or your BOCC member as for why.

One reason is to insure for the future as the ramp at Pensacola Shipyard ramp exists at the pleasure of Pensacola Shipyard.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard any info on them trying to purchase the land where the old boat ramp is at Hurst Hammock? That was and still is the perfect spot for a boat ramp!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (2/18/2009)*hello johnsonbeachbum!
> 
> as for hurst hammac...it is off the table mr calvert (who is my wife's cousin) does not want the property to be used as a boat launch...he would have sold it for $650,000.00 but only for a park and for kayaks. when he found out at the MAC meeting they wanted it for a boat launch he got up and left. i chased him down and he said he will not sell it for a boat launch! sorry!
> 
> ...


The above was posted on Feb. 18th, 2009. The MAC meeting where Mr. Calvert walked out was on Feb. 2nd, 2009??


----------



## Scooch (Apr 26, 2011)

so.... all this time passed.... the state has plenty of money for a launch... yet we still have no access to Perdido? Anybody have any new info?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Scooch said:


> so.... all this time passed.... the state has plenty of money for a launch... yet we still have no access to Perdido? Anybody have any new info?


 Obviously your new to the forum, welcome aboard,, there have been several MAC meetings and commisioner board meetings with a boat ramp for Perdido on the agenda, we seem to have trouble with people showing up at the meetings, so now this is probably a dead issue, I have led petitions for a boat ramp, with great success, but the people dont show up for physical support, when the board sees only people against the ramp at the meetings guess which way they are going to lean. The Marine Advisory Committee is for the ramp.. there are several county commisioners that are interested in doing what these people want instead what is best for the county as a whole. We need a ramp on perdido. we also need the support of the people to show this as well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well said Kenny.


----------

